# Turbos and oil feed lines? what's up with these feed lines?



## Jethro911 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in the middle of an engine replacement in my S4 and I have been looking at the turbos to potentially freshen them up befor I slide the new engine in my car. Talking with Gerry at G-Pop Shop regarding turbo rebuilds and kits etc, he stated that they still rebuild the K03 turbos but not if they are intended for use on the 2.7T engine. This is apparently due to premature failures linked to oil feed line routing. They feel that the oil feed lines are too close to the exhaust manifolds. I suggested that perhaps a heat shield would improve the situation and he advised me to replace the lines and insulate them but still won't overhaul the turbos, however he will sell me a kit to change the seals and bearing.

So what can the audi gurus add to that discussion that I need to know before I waste more hard earned money?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

sounds to me like he's just trying to make money. My oil feed lines are stock, and my turbos are stock, and theyve been going strong for over 130k miles.


----------



## Jethro911 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks!

This was what my gut was telling me too so I will just clean them out before I reinstall the turbos.


----------

